# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Puentes >  El Puente más grande de España

## No Registrado



----------


## No Registrado

Esta es de hace un poco más de tiempo

----------


## Jonasino

¿Alguien sabe al final cómo es la configuración de la plataforma?
porque una vez vi que era asimetrica ferrocarril-carretera-carretera:

Hace tiempo que no paso por allí y me tiene intrigado la configuración final.

----------

Avioneto (03-sep-2015),titobcn (10-feb-2015),Varanya (12-feb-2015)

----------


## No Registrado

Va a ser sólamente de carretera finalmente (esa es la última noticia del Ministerio, se va a inagurar sin tranvía pero en cualquier momento pueden cambiar de opinión una vez más).

----------


## No Registrado

Esa sección transversal puesta hace dos mensajes no es la que se está construyendo, el Ministerio en principio decidió hacer una tramo levadizo que es de cuando es esa sección, despues decidió hacer un tramo desmontable, que es el que se izó hace diez días. Otro disparate carísimo porque con lo complicado que es jamás se desmontará, tiempo al tiempo.

----------


## No Registrado

Tramo desmontable:

----------


## No Registrado

Este tramo está proyectado para ser retirado cuando Navantia tenga algúna estructura metálica tan grande que no pase por debajo del puente. Un absurdo total y carísimo.

----------


## Jonasino

Muchas gracias por la información y las fotos

----------


## No Registrado

De nada, iré poniendo fotos de mis visitas de obra, si os parece bien aunque no sé si hay mucho interés, no parece por lo menos.

----------


## Jonasino

Claro que hay interés. Cualquier aportación se agradece

----------

titobcn (10-feb-2015)

----------


## titobcn

claro que hay interes no registrado, toda aportacion como dice jonasino es buena, lo que pasa que hay tantos temas que mirar..........
por cierto no registrado te invito a registrate es gratis. :Smile:

----------


## perdiguera

Es una gran obra, que ayudará a mejorar el tráfico de la bahía de Cádiz.
Lo que no entiendo es lo del desmontable. Podrían haberlo hecho levadizo o giratorio. ¿Cuánto tiempo se tardará entre el desmontaje y montaje posterior? Es decir ¿cuanto tiempo estará fuera de servicio el puente? ¿Cuantas veces puede pasar lo de la estructura de Navantia?

----------


## aberroncho

> De nada, iré poniendo fotos de mis visitas de obra, si os parece bien aunque no sé si hay mucho interés, no parece por lo menos.


Si por favor, sigue poniendo todas las que puedas que por aquí ese tipo de fotos nos encanta.

----------


## FEDE

No había visto este hilo hasta ahora, creo que podre aportar algo, a ver si mañana tengo tiempo y subo algunas fotos y por favor sigue aportando lo que puedas creador del tema, como han dicho registrarse es gratis.

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

Bonitas fotos, yo si que ví ayer el post, pero no entré por falta de tiempo y porque sólo abrí los temas que había sobre embalses, pero ahora que lo veo, me parece perfecta tu aportación al foro y lo dicho por mis compañeros, sería un placer verte aquí registrado  y compartiéndo fotos y mensajes contigo.
Seguro que tienes muchas más cosas que aportar en ésta página y todos te lo agradeceremos.
Un saludo y ya sabes, sigue informando de como va la obra de éste puente, que aquí tienes seguidores!!! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## No Registrado

Os agradezco vuestras amables palabras.

El proyecto original se hizo con un tramo levadizo, pero claro esto significaba un sobre coste importantisimo, así que el Ministerio decidió quitarlo (desde mi punto de vista con buen criterio). Pero las presiones de Navantia (presiones muy muy importantes) hicieron que se proyectara este tramo desmontable. Nadie sabe cuanto tiempo podría estar el puente fuera de servicio, las estimaciones hechas en proyecto no son realistas y lo hemos comprobado en el izado del tramo desmontable. Como todos sabeis es una zona con mucho viento y el izado hubo que retrasarlo muchos días hasta que hubo un día con condiciones climatológicas apropiadas.
Navantia no ha construido nunca algo tan grande que no haga suficiente el gálibo de este puente, hay que recordar que es el puente con el mayor gálibo de Europa pero Navantia se empeñó en que querían un tramo desmontable, levadizo... "just in case"...
Pero es que el problema no es sólo el desmontaje del tramo, es que además ahora mismo no hay un canal navegable debajo del tramo desmontable así que habría que dragar el canal... yo apostaría un brazo a que nunca se va a desmontar, y el problema es el sobrecoste de este tramo (mucho menor que un tramo levadizo pero en cualquier caso un sobrecoste).

Unas fotos más del tramo desmontable:

[img]http://www.cfcsl.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/puente-vista-altura-478x600.jpg[/jpg]

----------


## No Registrado



----------


## Jonasino

Muchas gracias No Registrado por toda tu información.
Me queda una duda sobre el tramo "desmontable": Si alguna vez eso ocurre ¿lo levantarian hacia arriba? (no veo apoyos altos a los lados) ¿lo bajarian a ras de agua y luego lo giraban?
La verdad es que me parece una chapuza y de las gordas.
Pero Navantia es mucho Navantia. ¿En que pensarían cuando las presiones? ¿En plataformas petroliferas o asi?
Bueno, ójala tengan tanto trabajo en los astilleros que desmonten el tramo muchas veces.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Muchas gracias no registrado por la información de este tema, Cadiz es muy querida desde Sevilla.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## No Registrado

Gracias a vosotros.

Jonasino, en este time-lapse se ve al final el izado del desmontable con los gatos, esta es la forma de desmontarlo.








Lo de Navantia a nosotros nos resulta incomprensible, si os fijais estan construyendo precisamente ahora mismo una plataforma, es la estructura amarilla que se ve al lado de la torre de Puerto Real, lo primero es que el gálibo es suficiente para que pasara pero es que además se está construyendo aguas afuera (por decirlo de alguna manera) es decir que pueden construir en los talleres de Off Shore las estructuras más grandes sin que pasaran por debajo del puente... nadie entiende esto, pero claro por pedir...

----------


## No Registrado

Bueno os pongo el link directamente que no sé si se puede "incrustar" en un mensaje:

http://vimeo.com/98386605

----------


## NoRegistrado

No se ve el time-lapse, al menos yo. Y me resulta muy interesante.

Yo pensaba que el desmontaje sería más sencillo.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## No Registrado

Hola Miguel, a mi me pasaba lo mismo al principio, no se podía ver por eso puse el link de vimeo directamente, pero ahora sí lo puedo ver "incrustado". En cualquier caso se ve mejor en Vimeo, se ve más grande y a HD. Espero que te guste.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Muchas gracias. A mí me gustan bastante éste tipo de cosas, la verdad.
 Interesantísimo.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## REEGE

Lástima que yo al menos en mi "cutreordenador" lo veo muy pixelado y con parones...

----------


## Jonasino

> Jonasino, en este time-lapse se ve al final el izado del desmontable con los gatos, esta es la forma de desmontarlo.


Manda huevos el cirio que van a tener que hacer cuando quieran desmontar y volver a montar. ¿Y esta sería la solución mas barata? Es que es increible

----------


## No Registrado

Es mucho, muchisimo más barato que hacer un puente levadizo que sale carisimo por la maquinaria necesaria. 
Pero vamos que no, que es tal la movida que no lo van a hacer nunca y menos con lo que dije antes: hay qua hacer un canal de navegación que no está todavía ni planteado.

----------


## FEDE

Hola:

Aquí os dejo mi pequeña aportación, algunas fotos de cuando he estado en la obra.

----------

Jonasino (12-feb-2015),Josito1969 (25-ago-2015),REEGE (11-feb-2015),Varanya (12-feb-2015)

----------


## FEDE

Pido perdón por la calidad de algunas imágenes, ya que algunas están tomadas desde dentro del vehículo.

    

   

Saludos  :Smile:

----------

Jonasino (12-feb-2015),Josito1969 (25-ago-2015),REEGE (11-feb-2015),Varanya (12-feb-2015)

----------


## FEDE

En el siguiente mensaje os dejo las últimas.

Saludos  :Smile:

----------

Jonasino (12-feb-2015),Josito1969 (25-ago-2015),REEGE (11-feb-2015),sergi1907 (12-feb-2015),Varanya (12-feb-2015)

----------


## FEDE

En la primera foto, se puede ver a la derecha el punto de inicio del puente en dirección Cádiz.

      

Saludos  :Smile:

----------

aberroncho (11-feb-2015),embalses al 100% (01-may-2015),F. Lázaro (04-mar-2015),HUESITO (12-feb-2015),Josito1969 (25-ago-2015),REEGE (11-feb-2015),Varanya (12-feb-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

¿Sabeis para cuando está prevista mas o menos su apertura al tráfico?
Me imagino que será de peaje ¿no?
Me apetece mucho pasar por él.
La primera vez que estuve en Malmö me gustó tanto el puente de Oresud que me dejé una pasta gansa en ir y volver un par de veces a Copenhague

----------


## FEDE

> ¿Sabeis para cuando está prevista mas o menos su apertura al tráfico?
> Me imagino que será de peaje ¿no?
> Me apetece mucho pasar por él.
> La primera vez que estuve en Malmö me gustó tanto el puente de Oresud que me dejé una pasta gansa en ir y volver un par de veces a Copenhague


Creo qué no Jonasino ya que la inversión que yo sepa es pública no privada.
Me imaginó que lo inaugurarán antes de las elecciones Generales.
A ver si el no registrado, que abrió el hilo sabe algo, de cuando lo inauguran.

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## No Registrado

Buenas fotos, FEDE, por lo que veo las últimas deben de ser de Abril del año pasado, a mediados de Abril subimos la dovela 6 de la pila 13...

Exactamente, como dice FEDE ahora mismo estamos a todo correr porque lo único que importa es que se inagure antes de las elecciones, todo lo demás ahora no importa,  ahora mismo lo que pasa es que no hay dovelas fabricadas (es lo que tiene cuando has ido parando la construcción por falta de pagos) así que ahora estamos un poco parados... pero sí, ya se encargarán de que el puente esté para las generales, "cueste lo que cueste".

Sí, tambien como dice FEDE es inversión pública, no hay previsto peaje.

----------


## Jonasino

¿Sabeis si ha avanzado mucho la obra en estos últimos veinte dias?

----------


## No Registrado

Se ha subido una dovela más, la cero de la pila 11:

----------


## FEDE



----------

embalses al 100% (01-may-2015),Jonasino (04-mar-2015),Josito1969 (25-ago-2015),Los terrines (29-abr-2015),Varanya (05-mar-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Muchisimas gracias No Registrado y FEDE. Vaya fotos y video. Sois de lujo.

----------


## Jonasino

Han pasado casi dos meses desde el último post. ¿Como va el puente?

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Han pasado casi dos meses desde el último post. ¿Como va el puente?


Pues a su ritmo. No pude hacer fotos, pero pasamos la semana pasada por ahí (no por el puente, claro), pero siguen sin terminarlo. Y ya lleva 3 años de retraso!!

----------

Jonasino (01-may-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Muchas gracias, pero ya me imagino que finalizar en mayo, nada. A ver noviembre

----------


## Unregistered NDYA

El tramo atirantado lo vamos a cerrar ya, estaba todo un poco liado porque recibimos visita de la ministra, y entonces lo más importante es la foto y en el ministerio se empeñaron en hacer una fotografía con la ministra pasando de lado a lado así que había que hacer una pasarela que estuviera segura, hemos estado de cabeza haciendo números pero al final por cuestiones de seguridad se desechó.

Está descartado que esté para estas elecciones locales pero ahora tiene que estar inagurado antes de las generales, por ley creo recordar que no se puede inagurar una vez publicado el decreto de convocatoria de las elecciones que es como mínimo 55 días antes, así que hay que calcular dos meses antes de las elecciones por lo tanto tiene que inagurarse en Septiembre. Y estamos trabajando duramente para ello. Ahora viene una parte complicada que es el cierre y luego la carga muerta (tenemos calculado que bajará el puente cerca de 1 m.) etc, pero con las prisas que no están metiendo creo que si va a ser factible tenerlo para Septiembre.

Estas fotos son de hace 10 días.

----------


## Unregistered NDYA



----------


## Unregistered NDYA

Están puestos todos los tirantes pero como se ve en la foto los accesos tampoco están terminados, aunque esto es mucho más sencillo

----------


## Jonasino

Muchas gracias por la información y por las fotos. Es un puente que me encanta "
Unregistered NDYA"

----------


## NoRegistrado

Están corriendo mucho y con mucha presión porque la ministra va a hacerse la foto. Aunque tenga que salir colgada de un cable haciendo rappel.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## Jonasino

Lo importante es que las cosas se hagan, sobre todo obras como esta de una utilidad y belleza excepcionales. Cuando pasan los años el puente queda y las fotos, las personas y las noticias se olvidan.
¡Que ganas tengo de estrenar el puente¡

----------


## quien es quien

Pero si se hacen que se hagan bien, no deprisa y corriendo y después que a los dos años de garantía (sí, dos años) empiece a ceder.

----------


## NoRegistrado

O por lo menos que no se aceleren o desaceleren en función de elecciones.
 Aún me acuerdo cuando Gallardón dejó abandonado Madrid río hasta las siguientes elecciones.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Jonasino

> Pero si se hacen que se hagan bien, no deprisa y corriendo y después que a los dos años de garantía (sí, dos años) empiece a ceder.


Hombre, esperemos que eso no pase

----------


## quien es quien

> Hombre, esperemos que eso no pase


Sé de estructuras en las que ha pasado, bien porque he trabajado directamente en resolverlo, bien porque ha salido en las noticias, bien porque he visto la maqueta del diseño y lo realmente hecho: Puentes a los que las lluvias les lavan los terraplenes y hay que inyectarles hormigón (fallo de diseño y construcción en un puente normal, sin florituras ni pilares), puentes a los que les hay que retocar el diseño porque no soportan un viento racheado de 10km/h (fallo de diseño), puentes a los que hay que ponerles pilares para que soporten arco del que salen los tirantes (gilipolleces de diseño), etc.

Casos hay para dar y regalar.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Sé de estructuras en las que ha pasado, bien porque he trabajado directamente en resolverlo, bien porque ha salido en las noticias, bien porque he visto la maqueta del diseño y lo realmente hecho: Puentes a los que las lluvias les lavan los terraplenes y hay que inyectarles hormigón (fallo de diseño y construcción en un puente normal, sin florituras ni pilares), puentes a los que les hay que retocar el diseño porque no soportan un viento racheado de 10km/h (fallo de diseño), puentes a los que hay que ponerles pilares para que soporten arco del que salen los tirantes (gilipolleces de diseño), etc.
> 
> Casos hay para dar y regalar.


Y que lo digas...
Se ve que sabes, y que lo sufres.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## Unregistered NDYA

Cerrado el puente de Cádiz:

----------


## Unregistered NDYA



----------


## Jonasino

Muyy buena la foto del tramo soldado y muy buena la noticia. Gracias

----------


## Jonasino

¿Alguna noticia a destacar en este último mes?

----------


## NDYA

El puente está ya cerrado, falta hormigonar una pequeñisima parte de la losa superior pero vamos en líneas generales podríamos decir que ya se podría pasar en coche desde Cádiz a San Fernando. 

El izado de la última dovela:

----------


## Jonasino

Mil gracias por la información y por la fotaza NDYA

----------


## No Registrado

Para cuando lo inauguran, mas o menos

----------


## FEDE

> Para cuando lo inauguran, mas o menos


Pues según he oído, dicen que quieren que pase la vuelta ciclista a España por el, por lo que de aquí ha un mes, más o menos puede ser que lo inauguren.

----------


## Jonasino

Que ganas tengo de ver funcionar esa obra fabulosa

----------


## FEDE

http://www.diariodecadiz.es/article/...in/puente.html

----------

Jonasino (18-ago-2015),Josito1969 (25-ago-2015),Los terrines (18-ago-2015),perdiguera (18-ago-2015),sergi1907 (18-ago-2015),Varanya (26-ago-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

¡Por fin¡ Es que no puedo ni creerlo. Fabuloso

----------


## FEDE

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=fKLhORS1BZk

Saludos  :Smile:

----------

F. Lázaro (25-ago-2015),Jonasino (31-ago-2015),perdiguera (31-ago-2015),termopar (25-ago-2015),Varanya (26-ago-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Que video mas esperado. Gracias

----------


## Avioneto

Gracias por compartir estas espectaculares fotografías!!!

----------


## Jonasino

> Pocas horas después de que el presidente del Gobierno, Mariano Rajoy, inaugure este jueves el puente de la Constitución de 1812, el Ministerio de Fomento abrirá al tráfico el viaducto. Así pues, ocho años después del comienzo de las obras Cádiz tendrá un tercer acceso que ya era demandado por los ciudadanos de la Bahía apenas unos meses después de la apertura del puente Carranza en 1969. Han tenido que pasar más de cuatro décadas para que Cádiz consiga este logro pero lo ha hecho a lo grande, con una obra de ingeniería que supone un hito mundial, como lo demuestra que el viaducto sea el segundo marítimo de mayor gálibo con 69 metros, sólo superado por el Verrazano Narrows de Nueva York y aventajando en varios metros al mítico Golden State de San Francisco. 
> 
> El acto de inauguración del segundo puente de la Bahía de Cádiz fue fijado por Moncloa y ha sorprendido por su inmediatez incluso a los técnicos de Fomento. Fuentes del ministerio que dirige Ana Pastor explicaban en la mañana de ayer a este diario que finalmente esas jornadas de puertas abiertas para los ciudadanos que pidió en su día la entonces alcaldesa Teófila Martínez y que encontraron el respaldo de la ministra no se celebrarán. El equipo de Gobierno realizó una petición por escrito a Fomento la pasada semana pidiendo los permisos oportunos para que los gaditanos pudieran recorrer durante tres días los más de cinco kilómetros del puente a pie o en bicicleta -ya que el puente no tiene ningún lugar para el paso de peatones-, pero fuentes de Fomento consultadas por este diario aseguraban ayer que motivos de seguridad desaconsejaban esta medida. El problema es que las pantallas protectoras de tres metros de altura dejan huecos por los que un niño podría meterse, y aseguran que para evitarlo sería necesario contratar a cientos de vigilantes.
> 
> Técnicos de Fomento realizaron el pasado viernes una visita a lo largo del viaducto y comprobaron que todo estaba en perfecto estado de revista. Así lo comunicaron a Moncloa, que ya por la tarde fijó en la agenda de Rajoy una visita a Cádiz este jueves. Ese hecho fue el que precipitó el anuncio de la inauguración, ya que el Ministerio de Fomento pretendía hacerlo público ayer lunes. 
> 
> El Rey de España, que el jueves tiene previsto un viaje a Nueva York para asistir a una asamblea de Naciones Unidas, no asistirá a un acto de marcado carácter político a 72 horas de la celebración de las elecciones en Cataluña.
> 
> La Vuelta Ciclista a España ya recorrió el segundo puente el pasado 25 de agosto. Para poder acoger el paso de los ciclistas cientos de trabajadores se afanaron en las últimas semanas. Desde entonces el ritmo no ha decrecido y ayer mismo se podía ver una actividad frenética con la colocación de las farolas que iluminarán los carriles del viaducto, dos en cada sentido y otros dos reservados al transporte público, separados por sus correspondientes medianas. Por estos dos carriles reservados a los autobuses es por donde, en un futuro, deberá transitar el tranvía metropolitano que unirá la Bahía de Cádiz con Jerez de la Frontera, en un proyecto del que debe hacerse cargo la Junta de Andalucía.
> ...


Fuente: diariodecadiz.es

----------

F. Lázaro (22-sep-2015),Los terrines (22-sep-2015),perdiguera (22-sep-2015),termopar (22-sep-2015),Varanya (29-sep-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

¡¡¡Por fin en servicio¡¡¡¡

----------


## sergi1907

La noticia en el Diario de Cádiz http://www.diariodecadiz.es/article/...hia/cadiz.html

----------

Jonasino (25-sep-2015),Varanya (29-sep-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Timelapse.

http://www.europapress.es/sociedad/n...924152515.HTML

Saludos. Miguel

----------

Avioneto (25-sep-2015),Jonasino (25-sep-2015),termopar (25-sep-2015),Varanya (29-sep-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Me apasiona este puente. Tanto es así que este finde pienso bajar a Cadiz sólo por pasar por él.
Miles de gracias a todos los que habeis aportado información, fotos, videos etc en este hilo.

----------


## aberroncho

> Me apasiona este puente. Tanto es así que este finde pienso bajar a Cadiz sólo por pasar por él.
> Miles de gracias a todos los que habeis aportado información, fotos, videos etc en este hilo.



Ten cuidado que ahora hay vigilancia continua en ese puente y tienen que empezar a recaudar para amortizar un poco el coste. Anoche a las 23:00 ya pusieron la primera multa de 200 €

http://www.lavozdigital.es/cadiz/201...122423-pr.html

----------

Jonasino (25-sep-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

> Ten cuidado que ahora hay vigilancia continua en ese puente y tienen que empezar a recaudar para amortizar un poco el coste. Anoche a las 23:00 ya pusieron la primera multa de 200 €
> 
> http://www.lavozdigital.es/cadiz/201...122423-pr.html


Precioso, impactante. Pero lo que es verdad es que a la hora en que he pasado, imposible quie me multaran por exceso de velocidad porque estaba petado.
Ha merecido la pena el viaje. Lástima que conducir y sacar fotos son asuntos incompatibles

----------


## Jonasino

El Puente Carranza sigue absorbiendo el 60% del tráfico a pesar de la apertura de la nueva vía




> A Cádiz hace un mes que le cambió la vida pero aún no se ha dado cuenta. O igual es que ese nuevo tiempo se notará con los años. El 24 de septiembre, hace justamente un mes, el presidente del Gobierno inauguró el puente de la Constitución de 1812 en un acto sobrio, casi arisco, y que no contó con el calor de los ciudadanos. Allí, en mitad del tramo atirantado del viaducto, a 70 metros sobre el mar, se habló de las bondades de una infraestructura que ha costado 511 millones de euros y que puede competir con los mayores logros de la ingeniería mundial. Esas riquezas que el puente tiene que traer a Cádiz aún no se vislumbran a corto plazo, más allá del tamaño colosal de la obra. Lo que sí ha traído aparejado el puente es un cambio en los hábitos circulatorios de la Bahía de Cádiz. Desde que a las 20:52 de ese jueves los vehículos comenzaron a rodar por el tercer acceso a Cádiz el puente Carranza ha experimentado un descenso en el volumen de tráfico, aunque, curiosamente, sigue siendo el que soporta más paso de vehículos en estas primeras semanas. Eso sí, los primeros días incluso se produjeron atascos en la orilla de la capital del nuevo acceso, cuando los miles de coches que querían estrenar el segundo puente colapsaron el barrio de Astilleros y la carretera industrial.
> 
> Pero a pesar del ansia inaugural y de las imágenes espectaculares, la realidad es que es el Carranza sigue siendo el más utilizado. Antes de que se abriera el segundo puente, la intensidad media diaria en días laborables del viejo puente era de 42.193 vehículos. En este mes, después de inaugurarse el tercer acceso a la ciudad, y según datos ofrecidos por el Ministerio de Fomento, esa intensidad media ha descendido en un 40% aproximadamente, pasando a ser de 24.363 vehículos en días laborables. Esta cifra supera a la que ofrece el puente de la Constitución de 1812, con 17.830 vehículos de intensidad media en días laborales. Esto quiere decir que el Carranza supera al nuevo puente en casi siete mil vehículos al día y demuestra que todavía la mayoría de las personas que entran o salen de la ciudad prefieren hacerlo por la avenida principal y no atravesando el barrio de Astilleros.
> 
> Porque sin duda la zona que más ha notado el efecto del segundo puente ha sido el barrio de Astilleros y su arteria principal, la avenida de Las Cortes. Luis Arenal, presidente de su asociación de vecinos, mantuvo la pasada semana una reunión con el concejal de Tráfico, David Navarro, en la que le dio a conocer "nuestra opinión sobre la circulación por nuestro barrio y lo que nosotros pensamos que es una necesidad, y que es redistribuir el avance de los vehículos pesados, porque nuestros vecinos siguen protestando".
> 
> Arenal comentó que están pendientes de la construcción de una nueva rotonda en San Severiano y que eso permitiría que el tráfico pesado no tuviera que coger justo por delante de sus hogares. "Sobre todo por la noche hay mucho ruído. Lo hemos notado muchísimo desde que se abrió el puente. Eso y las motos de gran cilindrada que bajan por el puente y aceleran al llegar a la avenida de Las Cortes".
> 
> También dijo que lo que pretenden es poder participar en los proyectos futuros relacionados con la ordenación del tráfico en la zona. "Porque lo que no puede ser es que nadie nos llame nunca para nada. Aquí han hecho lo que han dado la gana, lo han decidido todo y luego, una vez tomadas las decisiones, nos han expuesto los proyectos, como si nuestros proyectos les dieran igual. Este puente parece un capricho de Teófila Martínez que al menos a los vecinos del barrio de Astilleros y a los de la barriada de la Paz ha venido a complicarnos la vida".
> ...


Fuente: http://www.diariodecadiz.es/article/...gue/igual.html

----------


## F. Lázaro

Enredando por la red acabo de encontrar un par de fotos curiosas.

Modelo a escala del nuevo puente de Cádiz después de ser probado en el túnel de viento de la Universidad de Western Ontario, Canadá.





Fuente: Twitter Pontem Engineering

----------

HUESITO (10-ene-2016),JMTrigos (10-ene-2016),Jonasino (09-ene-2016),REEGE (18-ene-2016),willi (10-ene-2016)

----------

